# Need Motherboard, CPU, RAM, Cabinet,HDD and SMPS @ 15-17K



## abhi01786 (May 28, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:Mainly downloading and end office work.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes.

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 15-17K

4. Planning to overclock?
A: No 

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Win XP or Win 7 

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 500GB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: Already have Samsung 17" CRT non flat monitor n will be interested in using that

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 4

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: Yes

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Within a month

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: 2 years future proofing.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Only need Motherboard, CPU, RAM, Cabinet,HDD and SMPS.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Delhi or Jaipur. Will prefer local dealer.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Configuration shud be intel processor(preferably i3) n original motherboard(shud hav pci express 16 slot for future graphics cards) based. interested in goin for fsp saga ii 500w, nzxt gamma, corsair XS3 ram - please suggest.


----------



## Cilus (May 28, 2011)

Here goes my suggestion:-
*
AMD Athlon II X4 630 @ 4K
Corsair 4 GB 1600 MHz XMS3 @ 2.4K
GIGABYTE GA-MA78LMT-S2 @ 2.55K
Seagate 500 GB SATA @ 1.7K
NZXT GAMA @ 2K
FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2K
*

Total 14.65K. This option will more than enough to serve the current purpose and very good future upgrades also. At this budget, it will perform better than any Intel Config. In fact with rest of the 4K you can add HD 5670 512 MB @ 4K to make it a budget gaming rig.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2011)

pretty well compiled by cilus 
no tweaks required in the above config
just one suggestion
OP can go for 2gb stick for now and spend the 1k on a better motherboard (just a thought)
however the motherboard mentioned above will fulfill his needs


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 28, 2011)

guys i faced prob of short wire with fsp saga II 400 and cm elite 430. 
so verify if fsp saga II 500 has long cables as gamma is also bottom psu mounted cabby.


----------



## abhi01786 (May 29, 2011)

guys i wuld like to spend a little more on motherboard......so i can go for Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H (provided it shud meet my requirements). does this MB supports 1600MHz ram.....please clarify?
also suggest gud 2.1 surround speakers for this configuration, budget @3k
can i go for 645......instead of 630??

i was asking for intel based configuration because this machine wil b used in jaipur(summer temp ~ 45-48C), with no air cooling in tat particular room. heard tat AMDs have high running temp......please comment


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2011)

abhi01786 said:


> guys i wuld like to spend a little more on motherboard......so i can go for Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H (provided it shud meet my requirements). does this MB supports 1600MHz ram.....please clarify?
> also suggest gud 2.1 surround speakers for this configuration, budget @3k
> can i go for 645......instead of 630??
> 
> i was asking for intel based configuration because this machine wil b used in jaipur(summer temp ~ 45-48C), with no air cooling in tat particular room. heard tat AMDs have high running temp......please comment



Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H costs around 5k (will fulfill your req. and also includes USB3 and sata 3)
yes it supports 1600mhz RAM kits

this would be fine for you
Altec Lancing VS4621Speaker

645 have 300mhz bump over 630 and the price gap is around 1k-1.5k
also 630 is not easily available, 635 is there in shops @ 4k

AMD will be fine there
you just need a good cabinet and couple of 120mm fans to keep it cool
AMD dont have high running temps
its a myth


----------



## abhi01786 (May 29, 2011)

Can i use AMD Phenom II X4 840-HDX840WFGMBOX or AMD Phenom II X4 955 (Black Edition) with Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H mobo.

Keeping apart VFM, another config comes to my mind......
Processor - Intel Core i5 2400
Motherboard - Intel DH67BL-B3
RAM - Corsair 4 GB 1600 MHz XMS3
HDD - Seagate 500GB 7200.12
PSU - FSP SAGA II 500W
Case - NZXT GAMMA
i know its higher value config.....but wil it be future proof??
wat is sandybridge cpu's??

Please suggest n comment.


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2011)

yes this will be better but cost around 30k


----------



## abhi01786 (May 29, 2011)

Can u tell me part wise cost of i5 in delhi??
And please tel me wat is sandybridge pro??

Can i use AMD Phenom II X4 840-HDX840WFGMBOX or AMD Phenom II X4 955 (Black Edition) with Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H mobo

Please mention the cost of pros??


----------



## bhushan2k (May 29, 2011)

phenom 840 is kinda athlon bcoz it does nt have l3 cache memory..955 will overshoot ur budget..so go with athlon..there is nothing like sandy bridge pro (professional)..it must be sandy bridge processor  which is 2nd generation core series of i3, i5 and i7..


----------



## saswat23 (May 29, 2011)

This is the cheapest intel config I could think of:
Intel i5-2400 @ 9k
Intel DH61WW @ 3.6k
Corsair Value RAM 2GB @ 1.1k
WDC Blue 500GB @ 1.7k
FSP SAGAII 350W @ 1.5k
CM 310 Elite @ 1.5k
Total --- 16.5k


----------



## rohitshakti2 (May 29, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> This is the cheapest intel config I could think of:
> Intel i5-2400 @ 9k
> Intel DH61WW @ 3.6k
> Corsair Value RAM 2GB @ 1.1k
> ...



+1 for the above configuration.  Just one suggestion, if u have some more money to put, get a better SMPS like FSP Saga II 500w which costs Rs.2000/- or Corsair CX400 (Best in budget category) for Rs.2400/- as it will be sufficient for future upgrades.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (May 29, 2011)

price list of all computer components in delhi

*www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf


----------



## eagle06 (May 30, 2011)

Dont go for vs4621 speakers they are bad and too bassy (I am using that now )


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

abhi01786 said:


> Can u tell me part wise cost of i5 in delhi??
> And please tel me wat is sandybridge pro??
> 
> Can i use AMD Phenom II X4 840-HDX840WFGMBOX or AMD Phenom II X4 955 (Black Edition) with Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H mobo
> ...




You can use all the current AMD CPUs up to Phenom II X6 with this mobo. Check here:-

GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket AM3 - AMD 880G - GA-880GMA-UD2H (rev. 2.2)


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 30, 2011)

AM3 socket supports X4 & X6 as well as new bulldozer too.


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> AM3 socket supports X4 & X6 as well as new bulldozer too.




I think AM3 sockets won't support the Bulldozer, its the AM3+ socket which will support Bulldozer. Read here:-

AMD Unveils Bulldozer and Bobcat Core Designs - Bulldozer - CPUs, Boards & Components by ExtremeTech

And here:- 

Bulldozer (processor) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Socket AM3+ (AM3b)
> - 942pin, DDR3 support
> - will retain backward compatiblity with Socket AM3 motherboards (as per motherboard manufacturer choice and if BIOS updates are provided[19][20]), however this will be unsupported by AMD themselves and any such support would be considered "experimental"; AM3+ motherboards will be backward compatible with AM3 processors[21].


----------



## Cilus (May 30, 2011)

Some of the AM3 mobos based on AMD 8XX chipset are also going to support Bulldozer after some BIOS upgrade. ASUS, Gigabyte and MSI have confirmed this for some of the mobos. Mine is also gonna support AM3+ CPUs with the latest 1.40 BIOS.


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

@cilus

Not only 8xx but even 7xx chipset can get Bulldozer support with BIOS update. For MSI, see here:-

MSI announce support for AMD FX and Bulldozer with BIOS updates - www.nordichardware.com

But so far, I am yet to see Gigabyte supporting its AM3 mobos with BIOS update, particularly the model in question, GMA-UD2H.


----------



## abhi01786 (May 30, 2011)

@all - please suggest gud 2.1 surround speakers for listening music n watching movies @ 3K. Shud have gud bass control n magnetic shielding.

My final configuration - 
Pro - AMD Phenom II X4 955 (Black Edition) @6.0K
Mobo - Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 or Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @4.3K - 5.5K
SMPS - FSP SAGA II 500W @2.0K
RAM -  Corsair XMS3 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit TW3X4G1333C9A G or Gskill [Ripjaws] DDR3-1333(PC3 10666)(4Gx1)@ 2.4K
CABINET - NZXT GAMMA @2.0k
HDD - WDC Blue 500GB @1.7K

Guys, all suggest some gud mono laser printer n photo printer(for printindg4x6") - monthly prints will be around 400 on each printer. Shud b cheap n running cost shud b less (Preferably HP make).

Thank you all


----------



## kumlendra (May 30, 2011)

hi....today i joined


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

For speakers look for Logitech Z323 or Altec Lansing VS4621. Price would be a bit higher than 3k.

For mono Laser printer go for Samsung ML1640 or 1666, which should be around 5k. Brother models should be cheaper. Canon and HP would be costlier than these. Better state your budget first.

@ kumlendra

Welcome to TDF. But this is not the proper thread to start. You may want to visit here:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/115442-introduce-yourselves.html


----------



## abhi01786 (May 30, 2011)

For speakers i m interested only in altec lansing or creative, so kindly suggest according. Prices shud b around 2.5K - 3K.

Somebody earlier said tat Altec Lansing VS4621 r too bassy. I want gud bass control not high bassy speakers.

As far as mono laser printer is concerned, i wil only go for HP tat too very basic model with low running cost as i tak 300 -400 A4 prints every month.

Also, suggest a gud photo printer with common requirements as of mono laser printer. i take 300 - 400 4X6" prints every month.

Thanks


----------



## Skud (May 30, 2011)

State your budget for the printers.


----------



## abhi01786 (May 31, 2011)

@Skud - i hav clearly written VERY BASIC MODELS or 5-7K range.

PLEASE ANSWER QTHER QUESTIONS ALSO.

THANKS


----------

